# Whistlestop Railroad Club N Layout



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I stopped by the Railroad Museum here in Kingman not too long ago. It was pretty cool. Its inside the old Kingman station. I ended up joining the club and taking over the N scale layout.

Here are some pics of what I started with....


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Vegas, what size is this layout.
Looks pretty big in the pics.
Somebody really likes double crossovers in the yard.

Looks like you got plenty of things to start with.

Magic


----------



## luvadj (Jul 3, 2017)

Looks like you're off to a great start Vegas....wish I still lived in the area; I'd love to help...DC or DCC?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

In that one picture, is that a rock or a beef roast :laugh:

Seriously, looks like you have a large layout to keep you busy.Have a ball!


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

*Nice start.*

Nice layout. It's going to be a pleasure to see where goes.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Magic said:


> Vegas, what size is this layout.
> Looks pretty big in the pics.
> Somebody really likes double crossovers in the yard.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure of the actual size, I meant to take a tape measure with me today, but I forgot....

Yes, Curly, the guy who was doing this layout was turnout, crossover and wire happy.....wait till I show you a pic of the wiring underneath.......

It is a nice layout. Working on cleaning the layout, cleaning almost black track in some areas, and labeling toggle switches to what they go to......what I'd like to do is eliminate most of that wiring, run a buss wire and drop feeders as needed to that. Run the switches off a separate power supply (as no turnouts are hooked up). And run all the lights and accessories off their own power supply.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

luvadj said:


> Looks like you're off to a great start Vegas....wish I still lived in the area; I'd love to help...DC or DCC?



That would be sweet.
It's DC as of now, but someone is supposed to donate a DCC system, so they are going to convert it.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Fire21 said:


> In that one picture, is that a rock or a beef roast :laugh:
> 
> Seriously, looks like you have a large layout to keep you busy.Have a ball!



lol I know right? I was thinking about going over it with a dark brown or black wash to darken it up a bit.....


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks chaos. I'll be interested in that as well.....


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I have decided to name this layout's town Whistlestop AZ.
That being said.......

TRAGEDY STRUCK WHISTLESTOP TODAY

On the Whistlestop passenger line, several cars came uncoupled between the station platform and the carnival, and went unnoticed by the crew. The locomotive on it's pass back thru, did not see the cars sitting on the track, and collided with the stranded passenger cars, causing a several car derailment.
The collision with the stricken passenger cars blocked both tracks. A west bound freight train could not stop in time colliding with the derailed passenger cars, causing more carnage, as several cars from the freight train derailed as well. Clean up went on for minutes. Operator error was found to be the cause.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

A very exciting day at the caravel.

I did that same thing with a caboose. 
The train came around and hit the caboose at high speed.
Nothing derailed but the caboose flew about half way around the layout.

Magic


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

oh my i hope all passengers are ok . look to be a bad train wreck,


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

It was bad, but surprisingly, no loss of life, no injuries, and no structural damage to buildings, track, cars or locomotives. The railroad gods were smiling on Whistlestop that day.


----------

